# Big enduros in bike parks?



## boomer_glassworks (May 12, 2019)

Hey, I tried to search for a similar topic because im sure its been asked to many times already but had no luck. Iv heard a lot of people recommend that if you live close to bike parks and plan to frequent them then you should get a full downhill bike because its the safest on the bike and your body, but iv also heard a lot of people say theres NO need for full downhill bikes unless you are racing in a downhill competition, planning on jumping 20+ft table tops, or have goals of doing the most gnarly double blacks out at whistler, which im not planning on attempting any of that for a few years because of multiple head injuries. I have never ridden a full downhill bike before so thats where im hoping i can get some advice from you guys.

I currently live in Colorado but travel a lot in the summers, I like to ride steep and technical terrain but defiantly love some flow jump trails too. I'll probably be sticking to blue, red, and single black tech and flow trails at Trestle Bike Park, Vail, Keystone and Breckenridge here in Colorado, I also plan on going out to Moab and PNW with the goal to do big descents that doesn't always have a lift or shuttle access. Im thinking about building out a Knolly Delirium 27.5 with 180/175mm travel with Fox suspension for the bike park days and for the bigger descents. Iv talked to custom service over at Knolly and they said this bike is meant to be ridden in bike parks all summer long to just get a good set of wheels but im worried that i should be building out a downhill specific bike since i have access to so many different resorts here in Colorado. I'll put the overall specs of the Knolly below so hopefully you guys can give me your best recommendation based off your experiences and what iv explained my situation being. Also i'm 6ft tall and 170LBS not sure if that makes a difference or not. Thank you in advance for any help!

Knolly Delirium Geometry and Specs
------------------------------------------
HTA- 64degrees
Effective STA- 76.5degrees
Reach- 500mm
Wheelbase- 1254mm
BB height- 350
Chainstay length- 431.5mm
Stack-605


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Isn't 180mm travel DH already?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

You’re fine. If you’re doing mainly park riding maybe a heavier casing tire, but that bike isn’t going to fall apart on you for DH riding all summer. Keep everything maintained and you’ll be fine.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

"Doesn't always have lift or shuttle access" means you go with an enduro bike or an e-downhill bike. Although downhill bikes are a lot more fun in a bike park, a modern 150mm enduro bike can handle parks just fine. At 175mm rear travel, you're basically buying a DH bike with a single crown fork and more gears.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

I think you can get away from the trails you mentioned on a bigger travel 'trail' bike. Enduro bikes are that, trail bikes. 

There's a difference between true DH bikes and enduro bikes. I don't race and I don't do massive jumps, but I can tell you I would not have as much fun riding down the single black and double black trails with my enduro bike compared to a DH bike.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

oy! We are a Trestle family too 

good used DH bikes are, in the words of another forum member, “cheap as chips”.... if you are willing to NOT get into a “look at me” competition with the most expensive and flashy components. I also have a big travel, light weight carbon enduro that can handle the bike parks. That is where all my money is. But at the bike parks I still prefer the DHer for the ride and stability. I don’t need it because of my mad skillz or landing big hits. For me it’s comfort and stability.

Slightly off topic... re affordability.... if you don’t want to spend a fortune on a growing kid, I bought a used size small 26’er DH bike for my 11 year old girl that was a fraction of what a good enduro would have cost, for park riding. For her, I also added a large rear cassette, so she can have a good low range for pedaling and whatever small uphills we encounter at Trestle


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

pcrussell50 said:


> oy! We are a Trestle family too
> 
> good used DH bikes are, in the words of another forum member, "cheap as chips".... if you are willing to NOT get into a "look at me" competition with the most expensive and flashy components. I also have a big travel, light weight carbon enduro that can handle the bike parks. That is where all my money is. But at the bike parks I still prefer the DHer for the ride and stability. I don't need it because of my mad skillz or landing big hits. For me it's comfort and stability.
> 
> Slightly off topic... re affordability.... if you don't want to spend a fortune on a growing kid, I bought a used size small 26'er DH bike for my 11 year old girl that was a fraction of what a good enduro would have cost, for park riding. For her, I also added a large rear cassette, so she can have a good low range for pedaling and whatever small uphills we encounter at Trestle


Trestle rider here too. I've ridden a 140mm travel bike at trestle, a 170mm enduro, and a DH bike. I won't do the 140mm again, but the enduro feels pretty good there because it's not ridiculously steep. Now if I rode Angel Fire all the time, I would definitely want a DH bike for that. That place is STEEEEEP.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

Agree that trestle has some nice smooth flowy jump trails that are perfectly fine for enduro. Even hard tails in some cases. 

Along those lines of steeps, my carbon enduro has 203’s for brakes so I can definitely stop. 

But I still prefer my cheap DHer for the parks.


----------



## boomer_glassworks (May 12, 2019)

Isn’t it mostly head tube angle, wheel base, reach, and chainstay that effects the downhill feel of the bike besides suspension? If that’s the case most of these freeride 170-180 enduros have all the same specs as a downhill bike besides the travel.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

triple crown - will be much more smoother
short case - will not be trashed

you can hit bike park on any bike, most fun will be on DH bike since it will compensate lack of skills and will be safer to certain point (which means more fun) also for jump line I would nit choose 500 reach unless you are 6'5''


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Having DH bike for park rides is like having motocross in your garage for track days.

Dh bikes designed to be ridden downhill as fast as possible in the most comfortable way while being abused. Its super fun having dedicated bike for park days, but be honest with yourself and think if you gonna use its full potential (after all its race bike), as well as maintaining another bike... or better having enduro/big mtn/freeride bike that can be used everywhere from local trails to park rides.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

boomer_glassworks said:


> Isn't it mostly head tube angle, wheel base, reach, and chainstay that effects the downhill feel of the bike besides suspension? If that's the case most of these freeride 170-180 enduros have all the same specs as a downhill bike besides the travel.


I think that while enduro bikes are getting longer and slacker, DH bikes have become longer too. So I don't know if they're equal just yet or if they're ever gonna be.

I'm no engineer, but suspension design has something to do with it too: an enduro bike is also designed to be pedal well for in between stages and for the everyday rider that needs to ride up hill (IE, me), whereas a DH bike's suspensions is designed for going down. On the enduro bike while going downhill, you fight against the suspension characteristics that help it pedal. I can't tell you how much or how little that effect is, but I believe it's there.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basically this ^^^

If you can afford to keep a DH bike around that you will only ride down hill, IME, you will like it. This is what I do. I bought a used mid-grade DH bike of the level of componentry that you might find at the rental shop of the bike parks. I use it at the bike parks and shuttle trails where I get my wife to run me up. 

If you don't want to drop $1500 on a used, dedicated DH'er, then a good enduro will be fine. I ride my enduro all the time... Except at the parks.

-Peter


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DH bikes are for DH. Nothing is as good. Best chance of enjoying the DH vs fighting it.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I've been riding a Santa Cruz Megatower at north east coast bike parks over the last two seasons. It is absolutely able to crush all jump lines but I find it's limits on really rock steep tech. The fork flexes and I wish it was raked out like a modern DH bike. I have also been wondering if a full DH bike is worth it and if I could have one I would. My local park is Mountain Creek and I am certain a DH bike would be safer and more capable then my bike. Highland bike park on the other hand feels just right for my enduro bike. Overall I think a DH bike will be worth it if riding extremely rough/steep terrain and bike parks on a regular basis. I try to get roughly 30 park days in per year so I can barely justify it, but I like the idea of more stability and safety. Look for demos at the end of the season for very good deals.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

If you can only get one bike then the enduro makes sense since you can pedal it uphill. If you can have two or more bikes then why not get a dedicated DH bike?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

riding skills and experience I think play a part between being able to use a DH and enduro platform efficiently to an extent. DH'ing an enduro takes a bit more finesse and smoothness while on a DH bike you can otherwise blow through rough stuff


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice to see this thread validating my decision to get a 2011 Session 9.9 26" yesterday after riding my Canfield Balance 26" previously at Whistler and having it feel like too much.


----------



## pcrussell50 (Apr 10, 2018)

shwinn8 said:


> riding skills and experience I think play a part between being able to use a DH and enduro platform efficiently to an extent. DH'ing an enduro takes a bit more finesse and smoothness while on a DH bike you can otherwise blow through rough stuff


well put. This has been my experience too. I only ride my enduro when I need to ride uphill. Or at local shuttles like Apex and Mt. Falcon where there aren't any jumps and it's a good opportunity to work on finesse and smoothness with the enduro. Also jump parks like Ruby Hill and the one in Boulder. But for anything lift-served, it's DH all the way for me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I like riding DH bikes a lot - I am just not beat up as much at the end of the day.......with that being said...I recently purchased a complete DH bike (Canfield One.2) ....I put in a dropper post a climbing gears. This is the best pedaling big bike I have ever had. It isn't that far behind my SC Nomad and Canfield Balance. If you see the One.2 ask to pedal it - I am amazed. So you basically have a way beefed up Enduro - which I handles a ton of stuff

Any other One.2 riders want to chime in


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I rarely ride a lift or shuttle, and am running out of space for stuff. Even on the days I do get a lift ticket I often times still do a lot of climbing anyway when the lift lines get too long, so I don't feel a DH is useful for me. My E29 has handled everything at Mammoth and Snow Summit (not much big at Summit, but I do hit stuff kinda fast there). While I haven't used a measuring tape, I have hit well over 20' gaps without issue at all.

I would still consider a DH bike if the price was right and I could figure out where to put it. Don't think I can do both with pandemic pricing and my currently living situation.



Muddy-Runs said:


> Having DH bike for park rides is like having motocross in your garage for track days.


That's a funny argument since I have a motorcycle ONLY for going to the track on


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmm. My opinion is a little different from the masses by the sounds of it. 

I've sold my dh bike as I find it sell fun overall than my Enduro bike for 80 % of my bike park riding. Sure the real victory or death gnar is better on a rig. But standard bike park trails up to double black typically I have more fun on the Enduro bike. 

Ps my Enduro bike is a slayer 165mm 11-6 push rear, 180mm fox 36 front. So it's a pretty capable steed.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

plummet said:


> Hmmm. My opinion is a little different from the masses by the sounds of it.
> 
> I've sold my dh bike as I find it sell fun overall than my Enduro bike for 80 % of my bike park riding. Sure the real victory or death gnar is better on a rig. But standard bike park trails up to double black typically I have more fun on the Enduro bike.
> 
> Ps my Enduro bike is a slayer 165mm 11-6 push rear, 180mm fox 36 front. So it's a pretty capable steed.


For me, having a lot of parks nearby, means having a bike that's dedicated to taking the beating of the trail vs my body just makes all the difference. Sure my Balance is very capable as the big bike, but having a bike that lets me do more runs makes it worthwhile.

But, if i only rode parks 1-2 times a year, then i would be fine putting my enduro bike through the paces.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

stripes said:


> For me, having a lot of parks nearby, means having a bike that's dedicated to taking the beating of the trail vs my body just makes all the difference. Sure my Balance is very capable as the big bike, but having a bike that lets me do more runs makes it worthwhile.
> 
> But, if i only rode parks 1-2 times a year, then i would be fine putting my enduro bike through the paces.


Fair enough, I would probably do the same. Particularly of there was multiple rig runs at the bike parks. 
Typically I find there are 2 to 4 really worthy rig runs in the bike park and 20to 30 Enduro runs


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

plummet said:


> Fair enough, I would probably do the same. Particularly of there was multiple rig runs at the bike parks.
> Typically I find there are 2 to 4 really worthy rig runs in the bike park and 20to 30 Enduro runs


I've been sitting here trying to figure out what an "enduro run" is.

One nice thing about having a park-capable enduro bike is that it's so versatile. When you travel it wouldn't limit your riding to either park or trails. I really enjoy my DH bike but if it's the bike I bring on a trip then I'm committed to riding lift-assist only. For example, Bellingham is on the way to Whistler for me. If I'm going to Whistler then I'm bringing my DH bike and have to shed a big tear as I drive past all the good trails in B-ham.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nat said:


> I've been sitting here trying to figure out what an "enduro run" is.
> 
> One nice thing about having a park-capable enduro bike is that it's so versatile. When you travel it wouldn't limit your riding to either park or trails. I really enjoy my DH bike but if it's the bike I bring on a trip then I'm committed to riding lift-assist only. For example, Bellingham is on the way to Whistler for me. If I'm going to Whistler then I'm bringing my DH bike and have to shed a big tear a tear as I drive past all the good trails in B-ham.


For me an enduro run is a run that doesnt require a DH bike. The Enduro bike is more playful, more accelerative, more fun to jump. I am faster on my enduro bike on all but the knarliest of dh tracks. Perhaps it could be classified like this. Is there massive bike and body snapping features? if yes. DH bike. If not enduro bike.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

I would not worry much, unless you racing against the clock


in case u can afford - go with dedicated bike riding style
In case cannot - u can use 1 trail bike for all applications and have fun 


Cheers


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

My two cents. First, I am 42 and in great shape, but my joints are not what they used to be. I consider myself to be a lower level expert rider. My local bike park is insanely rocky and my enduro bike just couldn't hang. Could I go down a double black tech trail?? Yes. Do I have fun and feel as safe? No. I bought a DH bike this season after riding my enduro Megatower for the previous two seasons. I am having way more fun, riding faster, riding with more control, and ending the day with tremendously less fatigue. I also find my DH bike carries momentum better and I am pedaling way less then I did on my enduro which share the same wheel size and tires. For me it's undeniable that a DH bike is safer and more capable in the bike parks. If I lived 5 minutes away from the park I might eventually be able to dial lines on my enduro a bit better but for now I enjoy the forgiveness of my DH.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Igotsoul4u said:


> My two cents. First, I am 42 and in great shape, but my joints are not what they used to be. I consider myself to be a lower level expert rider. My local bike park is insanely rocky and my enduro bike just couldn't hang. Could I go down a double black tech trail?? Yes. Do I have fun and feel as safe? No. I bought a DH bike this season after riding my enduro Megatower for the previous two seasons. I am having way more fun, riding faster, riding with more control, and ending the day with tremendously less fatigue. I also find my DH bike carries momentum better and I am pedaling way less then I did on my enduro which share the same wheel size and tires. For me it's undeniable that a DH bike is safer and more capable in the bike parks. If I lived 5 minutes away from the park I might eventually be able to dial lines on my enduro a bit better but for now I enjoy the forgiveness of my DH.


 Been saying this for years....Could I ride an Enduro bike at park - Yep....but when you are old you feel so much better after the day of riding....Less aches and pains.....plus you feel more confident because the ride is smoother


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Igotsoul4u said:


> My two cents. First, I am 42 and in great shape, but my joints are not what they used to be. I consider myself to be a lower level expert rider. My local bike park is insanely rocky and my enduro bike just couldn't hang. Could I go down a double black tech trail?? Yes. Do I have fun and feel as safe? No. I bought a DH bike this season after riding my enduro Megatower for the previous two seasons. I am having way more fun, riding faster, riding with more control, and ending the day with tremendously less fatigue. I also find my DH bike carries momentum better and I am pedaling way less then I did on my enduro which share the same wheel size and tires. For me it's undeniable that a DH bike is safer and more capable in the bike parks. If I lived 5 minutes away from the park I might eventually be able to dial lines on my enduro a bit better but for now I enjoy the forgiveness of my DH.


 Been saying this for years....Could I ride an Enduro bike at park - Yep....but when you are old you feel so much better after the day of riding....Less aches and pains.....plus you feel more confident because the ride is smoother


----------

